# hi



## JustG

Hi I'm HayleyB's other half just thought i'd join to support the site and see how its all going, was thinking of starting my own site headpeckedhusbands.com but thats another story :lol: 

see you on the boards


----------



## KX

aww bless! Hi Frank! :lol: Im sure my OH would like that site (eventhough he aint my husband :shock:)

Take care xx :lol:


----------



## beatlesbaby66

pleased to meet you, thanks for all your help and support for hayley and this new site. big up the oh's!!! :lol:


----------



## HB

ha ha!!
You think you're so funny!!!!

xox


----------



## Jo

Hiya, My Oh would deff join that site Frank :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey G! I think Rob would join it too :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

:lol: What a FABBY idea lol

And nice to meet you Frank/G :? :lol:


----------



## HB

*I know he had to be difficult with the name didn't he!!! lol!!!

xox*


----------



## Layla

hellooo *waves*

xxx


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*


----------



## JustG

changed my username to stop people asking why i'm called frank :oops: 

when are they adding a mens/fathers section?


----------



## HB

We are hoping to have a "mens room" up and running shortly Original G...
Patience is a virtue!! :wink: 

xox


----------



## Imi

Hayley ... If go slow was any slower he'd stop LOL!!!

Paitence?? if he was anymore laid back G would be horozontal !!!


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hello *waves*


----------



## Lauz_1601

Hello G nice to have some males on the forum......Id never get my OH to join!


----------



## HB

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v315/princess_h/Smileys%20L-P/pokey.gif
Give him some of that!! hehe!!


----------



## Wobbles

Hayley alot of your images are coming up as moved or deleted!


----------



## HB

awww man *runs off to edit*

(have been playing around with my photobucket album!)


----------

